# Merged Superthreads by Country



## kratz

This is a quick reference for the many merged superthreads that were pinned to the top of this fourm:

Africa in Crisis- The Merged Superthread,

Chinese Military,Political and Social Superthread,

Iran Super Thread- Merged	,		

Iraq in Crisis- Merged Superthread	,

Pan-Islamic merged mega thread,

North Korea (Superthread),

Russia in the 21st Century [Superthread],

Syria Superthread [merged],

Ukraine - Superthread


----------

